# Debating a cage.



## Chthonicfox (Jul 20, 2007)

I am having a great debate about purchasing another rat cage and have a question or two.

I've decided that I am not interested in Martin's cages, after a lot of research on them and looking at a lot of pictures. I find that their black powder coating and general design makes them look crowded and dark. 

I am interested in a Ferret Nation (141), although it concerns me that the wire spacing is too large for small rats. I dislike the idea of having to have a second cage for smaller rats. Does anyone know if the cage can be removed from the wheel base to lay flat on the floor? 

I am more interested, right now, in a cage similar to OhBugger's: 
http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2354.html

Reason being is that at the moment, I am a soon to be student who will be staying in college residence which forbids cages that are too large. Does anyone know the name of this cage or can someone recommend similar brands? Be advised that I live in Canada (which seems to have a distinct lack of suitable cages...) and I have no more than 2 rats at a time.

Any input and advice welcome. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Ooh, yeah, I definitely understand about the Martin's cages. I'm looking for a new cage myself, but I don't like their design at all.

I'm considering a Ferret Nation myself, but don't want the wheels of the 141. So if I do get one, I'm just going to buy the add-on. If it's sitting right on the floor, there shouldn't be any problem about the ramp not attaching well enough and such (the problems people have with rats escaping into upper/lower levels of the 142 because of it).

That cage you linked to can be bought on Ebay. I have no idea what brand it is or where else to get it, but I almost got one myself. They come in black or white. I think I did a search for "chinchilla cage" and came up with those ones. I don't know how much shipping charges would be to Canada though.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I believe - and maybe someone who's gotten one can tell us for sure - that if you get the add-on, you will not get a full pan for the bottom.

You don't have to put the wheels on if you don't want to.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]I got a Coast Cage. You can buy them on eBay or go to www.coastcages.com. I bought mine on www.coastcages.com because they're about the same price on both websites, but shipping is free on the Coast Cages website (well, with the one I bought the shipping was free). [/align]


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

oh hey, you like my cage, sweet.
I'm getting rats later this week, so I don't have much experience in how it functions as of yet.
don't know the brand or model either. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/30-bird-Animal-...4153195QQihZ002QQcategoryZ46289QQcmdZViewItem

a page with a cage on it.

black or white. 24 or 30 inches. 

when it came it was a little dinged up in a few places and the powder coating job was a tad sloppy too. but it looks ok.

FNs bar spacing can easily be fixed with hardware cloth and are always nice.


----------



## Chthonicfox (Jul 20, 2007)

Mana;
I'll see what I can find under "chinchilla cages", thanks for the input!

Kimmiekins;
I was looking at the add-on too but it did look impartial, the bottom I mean. I'll guess I'll just leave the wheels out of assembly. 

Whiskers;
Thanks for the site. Those are some nice cages. Not quite what I am looking for. The bottom pans seem a bit too deep. Unless that's just how it looks in the picture though. I'll keep them in mind just the same. 

OhBugger;
Yes I like that cage a lot! It's pretty much what I've been looking for. What exactly is this "hardware cloth" that people are talking about? I'm assuming it's some sort of mesh that is affixed to the outside of the cage (or inside?) temporarily?


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

Chthonicfox said:


> Whiskers;
> Thanks for the site. Those are some nice cages. Not quite what I am looking for. The bottom pans seem a bit too deep. Unless that's just how it looks in the picture though. I'll keep them in mind just the same.


[align=center]They're really that deep.
But the bedding doesn't spill over.  [/align]


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

Chthonicfox said:


> OhBugger;
> Yes I like that cage a lot! It's pretty much what I've been looking for. What exactly is this "hardware cloth" that people are talking about? I'm assuming it's some sort of mesh that is affixed to the outside of the cage (or inside?) temporarily?


yup. its just wire mesh you can get cheap at the Lowes or something. cut it to match the cage and use zip ties to hold it on.
Its usually on the outside, but I've seen it on the inside of FNs.
it doesn't make the cage any prettier, but its better than missing rats.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

If I'm remembering correctly, you can just leave the wheels and stand off. I wouldn't reccomend it, though, as the cage is extremely heavy and you may hurt yourself trying to pick it up.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

When I read the title of this thread, I thought you were talking about getting into a debate with a cage. Which in general I wouldn't recommend as they aren't very good at holding a conversation, much less an intelligent debate.

To answer your question about the FN, though, I do believe you could build it without the wheels. But as Vixie said, I'd put them on there. It's a nice little storage space.

If you get an FN and are concerned about the space between the bars, you could always put down some hardware cloth like has been mentioned. I have one rat that can get out through the bars, but actually I haven't bothered to cover in hardware cloth yet because she's shown no interest in actually doing it.


----------



## Chthonicfox (Jul 20, 2007)

Whiskers;
I use blankets for bedding/floor covers and then a litterbox of Y'sN. I don't have to worry too much about stuff flopping out lol. I'm so particular XD

OhBugger;
I'll have to look into it. I'm such a neat freak and perfectionist that the idea of zip-strapping mesh onto a cage appalls me. But perhaps with the right mesh it won't be so bad. lol. I'm sure my small rats will relish the room that they will have. Thanks 

Vixie;
The cages can't be TOO heavy? But I suppose you're right. The idea of not having wheels is kind of portability to put the cage in "out of the way" places but if it's too heavy to move then it's not much use. I tend to drag my rat's cage around with me to wherever I am. Living room during the days and bedroom at night, that sort of thing.

Csjhrader;
The storage space would come in handy. I'll really have to size things up when/if I get that cage. Thanks for the input.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

[quote="

Vixie;
The cages can't be TOO heavy? But I suppose you're right. The idea of not having wheels is kind of portability to put the cage in "out of the way" places but if it's too heavy to move then it's not much use. I tend to drag my rat's cage around with me to wherever I am. Living room during the days and bedroom at night, that sort of thing[/quote] Well the FN 142 is 92 pounds total not including all the stuff you have in the cage... so they are pretty heavy.... and if you drag it around your house then you should DEFFANTLY put the wheels on there.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You want the wheels on there with the FN. You'll get stuff under and behind it, makes it much easier to move and vacuum or whatever.


----------



## Chthonicfox (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks Forensic


----------

